# My PH is at 6,5 what should I do ??



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

My PH is at 6,5 what should I do ??


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

6.5 is fine for a rhom. Just keep it stable and you'll be fine.

-PK


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Yup...hez gonna be fine...don't do anything that would drasticly changed the pH level

BTW...wrong forum :rasp:


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea as long as your pH is stable you will be fine. A pH that is constantaly changing is worse then a pH that is a lil off.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> Yup...hez gonna be fine...don't do anything that would drasticly changed the pH level
> 
> BTW...wrong forum :rasp:
> 
> ...


 I know..

I needed a fast answer.. so Piranha Discussion Rulez !!!









And by the way, I didn't clean my filter for like 4 week, and I did that before doing my PH test.. I did a little mistake, I just clean the sponge and I forgot to take out the water in the bottom of the filter, so want I put it back ON







all the sh*t when back in the tank..









What should I do ?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Just leave it...and of course use activated carbon and ammonia chips...


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> Just leave it...and of course use activated carbon and ammonia chips...


 I do not have that









what that for ?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > Just leave it...and of course use activated carbon and ammonia chips...
> ...


 For the removal of ammonia and other impurities. It's not really necessary unless you're struggling with bad water.

*Moved to water chemistry*


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

now the PH is aroud 6,2

if I wanna rise it to 7,0 what sould I do?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> My PH is at 6,5 what should I do ??










i spent weeks trying to get my ph to 6.5!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> now the PH is aroud 6,2
> 
> if I wanna rise it to 7,0 what sould I do?


 test your kh levels, do you use R/O water, have any peat in the filter or added any bog wood, BWE? add some proper ph 7 by API and see how it stays over 2-3 days if it continues to go down address your kh levels, stability sounds un stable.


----------

